# Steampunk



## johncbrownmd (Jan 12, 2009)

What is the word referring to?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

johncbrownmd said:


> What is the word referring to?


DIIK...

doesn't appear to have much to do w/ woodworking.....

Steampunk
Urban Dictionary: steampunk

Steampunk is a subgenre of speculative fiction, usually set in an anachronistic Victorian or quasi-Victorian alternate history setting. It could be described by the slogan "What the past would look like if the future had happened sooner." It includes fiction with science fiction, fantasy or horror themes.

Medieval Steampunk: Speculative fiction set during the Middle Ages.

Victorian Steampunk: A modern Science Fiction work (post-1930s) that is set in the early parts of the industrial revolution.

Western Steampunk: Science fiction set in the American Old West.

Industrial/Modern Steampunk: Science fiction taking place in the late industrial age, early modern age; i.e. World War 1, World War 2
Examples of steampunk:
Wild Wild West
Final Fantasy 7
Van Helsing
The Time Machine
Hellboy
Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow


----------



## johncbrownmd (Jan 12, 2009)

I have seen this referring to a type of PEN and PENNSTATE industries just came out with a steampunk style pen


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

That word also has no meaning to me. In what context have you heard the word applied?
The only thing that comes to mind is possibly something having to do with steam-bending.
Maybe some nasty by-product from the steam-bending process? - but I am purely guessing because often something of little worth is referred to as being "punky".

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia

Evidently, John; we must have been typing simultaneously. Maybe PENNSTATE could clarify the definition for you.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

johncbrownmd said:


> I have seen this referring to a type of PEN and PENNSTATE industries just came out with a steampunk style pen


Ahhhhhh....
marketing...
shoulda guessed....

kept looking...
appears to be a fashion/style/theme....

click on images....
https://duckduckgo.com/?q=steampunk+

Penn State Industries: Product Search


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I think it had to do with west coast logging back around early 1900s when steam powered high leads and steam powered donkeys were used to get the wood out of the bush (forest). I'm not a high leader and it was well before my time. Maybe Dan knows more.


----------



## johncbrownmd (Jan 12, 2009)

it seems to refer to pen blanks made with aluminum and copper wrapping or to pens make with watch parts in acrylic. I just like to know the meaning of something before using it - and i doubt that most that use the designation do not know the origin.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

To me the term "steampunk" beyond its literary meaning is to refer to a style of art and design. I have a friend who uses a lot of antique items to create what he calls steampunk art. He also takes a pocket watch apart and makes a art piece out of it. Ink pens with circuit boards in them and are turned are considered steampunk art.

The closet definition I could find was this: The term "steampunk" originally referred to speculative fiction -- science fiction, fantasy and fictional historical tales -- set in an alternate Earth's 19th century. In this universe. Whatever that is worth. lol


----------



## johncbrownmd (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I sort of got the idea of what steampunk is but never heard of the term until recently. It is like an art form like cubism - no real definition but art and form


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

My steampunk-inspired project to *restore a steam-powered Melodium* is an example of how woodworking can be involved. :sarcastic:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Gaffboat said:


> My steampunk-inspired project to restore a steam-powered Melodium is an example of how woodworking can be involved. :sarcastic:


what does it do???


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> what does it do???


Follow the link to original post and you'll see that it plays music. It is another Acme product and you'll get more info on its background from that link. Warning: hip waders may be required while reading that post.


----------



## johncbrownmd (Jan 12, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Gaffboat said:


> Follow the link to original post and you'll see that it plays music. It is another Acme product and you'll get more info on its background from that link. Warning: hip waders may be required while reading that post.


went for a mezzanine deck...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Gaffboat said:


> Follow the link to original post and you'll see that it plays music. It is another Acme product and you'll get more info on its background from that link. Warning: hip waders may be required while reading that post.


with the talent you show building gizmo's...
I expected it to at least whiz bang, jump up and down, dance, do the laundry, bring in the paper, answer the phone, mop the floors, get the BBQ up and running, make flap jacks, serve coffee and accept the beer delivery from Danivan...


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> with the talent you show building gizmo's...
> I expected it to at least whiz bang, jump up and down, dance, do the laundry, bring in the paper, answer the phone, mop the floors, get the BBQ up and running, make flap jacks, serve coffee and accept the beer delivery from Danivan...


OMG ... I am laughing so hard that I spilled my coffee. You guys cut this out. :nono:

Bob


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Web Shepherd said:


> OMG ... I am laughing so hard that I spilled my coffee. You guys cut this out. :nono:
> 
> Bob


yeah..
but I think those gizmo's are stealing the sticky buns...
and why are there so many empty beer bottles???


----------



## eccentrictinkerer (Dec 24, 2007)

A Steampunk computer keyboard.










These folks really get into it. I admire their creativity.

Most Detailed Steampunk Keyboard Instruction


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Steampunk - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh man, that keyboard is a work of exceptional beauty...I just want to play with it!


----------



## Dust Magnet (Oct 3, 2014)

Sounds like a bunch of angry punks to me. But is refers to the age when most everything (big) was powered by steam. So people have designed images of everything imaginable powered by steam. Steam power lawn mowers, blenders, automobiles, etc. Mostly it is a fantasy of yesteryear.


----------



## andersonec (Jan 12, 2010)

johncbrownmd said:


> What is the word referring to?


I live near Lincoln UK where they have the largest worldwide annual gathering of Steam Punkers, a good example of Steampunk is the film "Wild Wild West" (Will Smith, Kevin Kline etc) If the link doesn't work just search for "Steam Punk Lincoln"

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=s...niv&sa=X&ei=nHSZVMmDKsPkUsOTgbAL&ved=0CCcQsAQ

Andy


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

andersonec said:


> I live near Lincoln UK where they have the largest worldwide annual gathering of Steam Punkers, a good example of Steampunk is the film "Wild Wild West" (Will Smith, Kevin Kline etc) If the link doesn't work just search for "Steam Punk Lincoln"
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=s...niv&sa=X&ei=nHSZVMmDKsPkUsOTgbAL&ved=0CCcQsAQ
> 
> Andy


----------

